# Cocoa powder for mares with low milk production



## Dottie (14 May 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me if this is a old-wives tale or if this really works?

Has any one had any expirence of using this and how much did you give?

Also in NL

Many thanks


----------



## henryhorn (14 May 2009)

It works, the tip came from Joanna Vardon and it did increase the milk production..


----------



## Dottie (14 May 2009)

Cool. 
Do yo know how much was fed?....brand??!


----------



## Sambertino (14 May 2009)

We use a tablespoon per feed of Tesco's own brand Cocoa powder. 
No idea if it works, but they seem to like it!!


----------



## ischa (15 May 2009)

i used it on my mare and she had boods like jordan 
i used a tablespoon in each feed
so yes defently worked for her


----------



## lornaA (15 May 2009)

that sounds so weird it would have to work!


----------



## Three (15 May 2009)

Apparently some horses don't like it 'neat' so you can mix it into a big lump with golden syrup and they'll often take it like that!


----------



## tinawales (16 May 2009)

I shoved it into an old worming syringe with syrup the first time (had the vet out with oxytocin twice, rang J V for a substitute Mother and she said "try cocoa"). One tablespoon heaped went down the Section D mare. That evening some more. Next morning - no problem about forcefeeding it - she would willingly have swallowed the syringe So after that it went in her feed. 

Foal was obviously getting more within hours and went on to bulk up splendidly - Mum ended up as well endowed as a Guernsey. I asked a chemist friend - he said it was something to do with the cocoa nib containing some particular chemical.


----------



## jmponzo (19 May 2015)

I have successfully used the cocoa powder for the mares.
Would like to hear experiences with the Dutch Process vs the Natural.


----------

